# [SOLVED] call of duty mw2 online



## roons26 (Nov 24, 2009)

a friend of mine suggested that you may be able to help me. having recently brought call of duty modern warfare 2, and having completed single player. i moved on to play online. after 19 hours of hassle free online play and reaching the 44th lvl. i have been unale to play a full game online since. 

the problem started when steam disconnected after a match and all my clan and myself was kicked from the party we was in. after this happened they all managed to reconect but i was unable to. after trying for ages i went to play online on my own and couldnt find any players for nearly 20 mins. when they eventually joined the lobby, id either get, lost host message or unable to join hosts, or steam disconected. ive even had it when ive got to the loading screen and it waits for players and never gets any further. then i get a message saying i was kicked for inactivity. 

ive looked at every forum possible for a fix and the list of things ive tried is endless!
i re installed steam 4 times
the game 4 times
renamed files so steam downloaded coreect file
carried out a defrag of game files in steam
opened correct ports for steam and for mw2
made my machine a dmz
reset my router
replaced my router 
backdated machine to a date when it worked
virus checked 
spywear checked
re installed vista
downloaded limewire to check if peer to peer is working on that, it is but seems very very slow.
ive also phoned my isp to see if they have been throttling my account or blocking peer to peer connections, they done a few ip tests(which they said is fine)
all to no avail

carried out a braodband test download speed = 3mb
upload 0.36kb
im on pipex 8mb broad band

i have managed to get on too about 3 servers to play a game but my connection is loosing packets left right and center had the lagometer on and its showing red line yellow dot red line yellow dot ect. my dad also has the same problem he has his own copy of the game on his own computer but is on the same ip. 

ive had no problems with my internet before installing mw2. but since install it, call of duty 4 doesnt work either. i cant see pings on servers. in the server list nor do the server names show up.

anyway i just thought id try my luck, you guys may well know of something. 

cheers in advance.


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: call of duty mw2 online*

Are you using a static ip address -that is does your internet connection always use the same address or is it dynamic (can change from time to time).
This problem could be ip address misfunction. Try leaving your router switched off for 24Hrs and then power it back up. I know that this sounds odd (and bad ip is v.rare but it looks like you have tried everything else to resolve).
I used to work on an BB helpdesk and this sort of prob would sometimes come up.
Give it a try.
I am assuming that you have the latest patch for both Cod4 and MW2.


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: call of duty mw2 online*

Have you also enabled NAT on your router? On some forums, it is suggested that you do so and there are instructions on how to do so on steam's site. Give that a shot as well.


----------



## ihateitunes (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: call of duty mw2 online*

i dont know if this may help. but try and leave your xbox running for a little before you start up a game. my friend has to do that so his xbox will warm up!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: call of duty mw2 online*



ihateitunes said:


> i dont know if this may help. but try and leave your xbox running for a little before you start up a game. my friend has to do that so his xbox will warm up!


hmmm never seen vista installed on xbox???


----------



## roons26 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: call of duty mw2 online*

a change of isp sorted it guys took a while getting there but got there in the end!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: call of duty mw2 online*



roons26 said:


> a change of isp sorted it guys took a while getting there but got there in the end!


You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

